# [ISP3] Frage zum Apps vHost



## Quest (4. Mai 2011)

Da ja mittlerweile ein Apps vHost per default mit installiert wird möchte ich keine eigenen Webseiten für Verwaltungsoberflächen verschiedener Dienste erstellen sondern alles unter dem Apps Host zusammenfassen.

Auf dem Panel Server laufen sonst keine Webseiten, daher habe ich den vHost etwas modifiziert:
- Lauscht zusätzlich auf Port 80 und 443
- verwendet das selbe SSL Zertifikat wie ISP3
- automatischer Rewrite von http auf https

Meine Fragen:
Wird dieses vHost-File im Update-Prozess von ISP noch mal angefasst?
Sollte ich meine Erweiterungen also lieber in ein seperates config file auslagern und nur per Include dem apps-Host anhängen?
Oder gibt es vielleicht für den apps-Host eine Art Config-Vorlage die unberührt bleibt in die ich meine Erweiterungen eintragen kann?


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2011)

> Wird dieses vHost-File im Update-Prozess von ISP noch mal angefasst?


Ja.



> Sollte ich meine Erweiterungen also lieber in ein seperates config file auslagern und nur per Include dem apps-Host anhängen?


Wäre wohl sicherer.



> Oder gibt es vielleicht für den apps-Host eine Art Config-Vorlage die unberührt bleibt in die ich meine Erweiterungen eintragen kann?


Jein. Es gibt die Datei apache_apps.vhost.master in server/conf/, da könntest Du es eintragen und die kopie in conf-custom ablegen. Das hilft aber nur bei vhost updates die durch Änderungen im ISPConfig Interface durchgeführt werden. Bei Updates der ISPConfig software wird das nicht greifen, da in dem Fall die neue Version aus install/tpl verwendet wird.


----------



## Quest (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Ich denke dann werde ich Tor 1 nehmen.
Muss ich nur dran denken nach jeden ISP-Update zu gucken ob der Include noch da ist


----------

